

Hackers Gather for Cyberwar in an Intense 48-Hour Sim - jkaljundi
http://www.wired.com/2014/10/luca-locatelli-locked-shields/

======
RubyPinch
that seems really cool, I'm kinda jealous of the learning experience that
would bring

